# 2006 Ford Ranger



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

We're looking to buy a 2nd vehicle to have "on hand". My wife and I have already our main vehicles (mine's a company truck). This one will be for the very odd time that we need a 2nd vehicle. It'd be nice to have a truck to able to do truck type things.

I found this Ranger on the local Kijiji. It looks good and the price seems ok.2006 ford ranger sport 4.0l 4x4 (open to trades) | Cars & Trucks | Winnipeg | Kijiji

It's got high mileage, a newer engine, and it's not saftied.

I'm not really vehicle savvy. What questions should I ask and what red flags should I look for?

any help is appreciated. thanks!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

In Mb now, the big deal is rust, so any rust is a red flag.
The pay a lot of attention to it for the safety, and repairs get prohibitively expensive fast. I don't bother looking at anything not safetied anymore, unless the owner will get it done _before_ the deal.
(some owners are willing to safety but don't do it 'now' because they expire)

Do you look on the PV 'HelloGoodBuy' classifieds?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The dead ones I've seen have died of overheating due to coolant loss. They had a real funky arrangement of the thermostat housing area, and were also prone to blowing out the intake manifold gaskets, both sources of coolant leaks. Did they have to die? Probably not, but the drivers continued to drive after the steam started blowing out of the hood in an effort to "make it home" or "make it to the shop". The 4.0 engine won't tolerate extreme overheating. Steam means stop.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lower rad support, and the frame crossmember over the fuel tank. I loved my Ranger, but they need not exist. You get the same fuel mileage with half ton.


----------



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

T


----------



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

jb welder said:


> Do you look on the PV 'HelloGoodBuy' classifieds?


That’a very localized reference! Are you near by?

thanks for the tip on the rust. I did not know that.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a 94 with the 4 litre 5 speed. Zippy little truck and fun to drive but they are a death trap. Much prefer the 150.

Buying used, get under it and see what’s rotting out, brake line etc and look at the motor, rad, hoses and cables and so on. Any vibration when you drive it.

Rangers were selling for 11 or 12K new in 2010.

I think I paid 4.5 K for my 94 used with 115k on it drove it for a good few years and scrapped it for 3.5K but that was clunker cash when I got my 150.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Go Chevy/GMC.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Can't help but notice that none of his pix show anything about the rust situation. But it's alleged to be 'fixable'. Isn't anything fixable if you throw enough money at it? See if you can take it to a mechanic for an inspection/appraisal.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

If you don't use it often, I would agree with others that you're better off with a 150 or 1500 (GMC or Chevy). Bring it to a reputable mechanic to have it checked out. If the seller has nothing to hide, he'll bring the truck to your mechanic.
Good luck...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How old do you really want to go?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

scotth said:


> That’a very localized reference! Are you near by?


What they used to call 'up Miama-way', but I have friends in your fair city.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I drove a 96 ranger for a number of years. When it died of old age, rust, plastic falling apart everywhere, oil consumption, after I had a fire, the fuel pump was the final straw. I thought I would buy a new ranger but wound up getting a Dodge Grand Caravan from my parents. The Caravan is way more useful than a truck. I thought I would need the open back of the truck but the closed Caravan is much better. When you go somewhere, nothing is blowing out of the truck, you can shop and park with goods in the back. If what you buy won't fit in the cab of your truck you have to leave, unless you have a cover. The van holds 4' x 8' sheets with the back door closed. Everything is heated in the winter when driving. Gas mileage is as good or better. I recommend looking at a van.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

player99 said:


> I drove a 96 ranger for a number of years. When it died of old age, rust, plastic falling apart everywhere, oil consumption, after I had a fire, the fuel pump was the final straw. I thought I would buy a new ranger but wound up getting a Dodge Grand Caravan from my parents. The Caravan is way more useful than a truck. I thought I would need the open back of the truck but the closed Caravan is much better. When you go somewhere, nothing is blowing out of the truck, you can shop and park with goods in the back. If what you buy won't fit in the cab of your truck you have to leave, unless you have a cover. The van holds 4' x 8' sheets with the back door closed. Everything is heated in the winter when driving. Gas mileage is as good or better. I recommend looking at a van.


And, you look cool driving it. 
#losercruiser


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

numb41 said:


> And, you look cool driving it.
> #losercruiser


If a clown driving a car is cool, then I am.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

player99 said:


> I drove a 96 ranger for a number of years. When it died of old age, rust, plastic falling apart everywhere, oil consumption, after I had a fire, the fuel pump was the final straw. I thought I would buy a new ranger but wound up getting a Dodge Grand Caravan from my parents. The Caravan is way more useful than a truck. I thought I would need the open back of the truck but the closed Caravan is much better. When you go somewhere, nothing is blowing out of the truck, you can shop and park with goods in the back. If what you buy won't fit in the cab of your truck you have to leave, unless you have a cover. The van holds 4' x 8' sheets with the back door closed. Everything is heated in the winter when driving. Gas mileage is as good or better. I recommend looking at a van.


90% of the reason I have driven a Dodge Cramavan for 25 years is to carry bicycles or music gear. Inside. Locked. Heated. When I _really_ need a pick up truck, I rent one.


----------



## Backbeat (Jan 18, 2014)

We have a 2008 at work that the boss bought sight unseen (!). Rust is an issue with these trucks, both in the bed and floor boards. I'd be a little leery of any heavy use with the mileage that high. Maybe $5k, or less, safetied, subject to the condition of the chassis.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Paul M said:


> 90% of the reason I have driven a Dodge Cramavan for 25 years is to carry bicycles or music gear. Inside. Locked. Heated. When I _really_ need a pick up truck, I rent one.


I thought I would miss it but very little doesn't fit. I loaded a large woodsplitter. I moved a fridge for a friend a few months ago. 

But the Grand Caravan's are not really durable. They rust out. I'm on my second one and it has many parts that need replacing compared to my Toyota that runs and runs without needing anything. But the are nice and comfortable, with lots of features. Like a fancy Bic lighter.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

The problem with a caravan is that it was made by dodge. Uber useful vehicle, just made as cheap as possible to get near the end of warranty. If they made them to last I would still have one.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

My inlaws are still driving a '91 Caravan. Garaged it's whole life. I'm a low mileage driver, so buying a new, base model Caravan and taking care of it for 10 years is reasonable for me.

FYI. 1991 Caravan....$19,900, 2015 Caravan....$19,900. (I have the invoices for both.) One was assembled in Windsor by people using parts sourced in North America, the other assembled in Windsor by robots using parts sourced all over the world.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

stay clear. Its old and no safety and by the sounds of it you don't no much about fixing yourself. Frame could be shot and safety checks now are real strict.


----------



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

Update: I asked the seller for pictures of the rust and told him I’d only be interested if it he had the truck safetied 1st. He has not replied yet.

Oddly, he has since raised the price from $4500 to $5000. So either 1) he got a lot of interested and decided that the price was too low or 2) he was getting low ball offers and decided to raise the price to accommodate.

Thanks again to everyone for the tips.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

For 5K, an 06 Ranger would have to be virtually mint. I would love to own another pre-1993 Ranger again though...


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

So, let's sum up. The thing's 15 years old, has 274K on it, has rust issues, the seller won't safety it, the price was too high to start with, and the price just went up. Any red flags here?


----------



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

blueshores_guy said:


> So, let's sum up. The thing's 15 years old, has 274K on it, has rust issues, the seller won't safety it, the price was too high to start with, and the price just went up. Any red flags here?


That’s a good way of putting it.


----------

